# Garmin Etrex 20 - Loading Maps/GPX for Great Divide Route



## goosecharger (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Y'all! 

I don't want to beat a dead horse here but I'm having trouble figuring out how to download detailed maps and GPX files for the Great Divide Route. I'll be riding it this summer with my wife and am wanting to use the Etrex on some rides this summer to get used to navigating with it. 

Does anyone have a good resource I could turn to for this? Or if you used this particular unit on a previous GDR or another long route, what was your plan for downloading large maps and large GPX files? 

Any and all input is much appreciated! Thanks and have a good'n!

-Nelson


----------



## Mtb7000 (Aug 30, 2004)

I found it a little tricky, but once I was able to get through the batch file piece, it wasn't so bad. I find the free maps with trail overlay are pretty accurate. I'm using my Etrex20X on an upcoming biking/packraft trip in N. Georgia. Finding a map that was routable was key. Then creating the route itself also took some practice, but I'm getting the hang of it. A few things that helped me.

https://sectionhiker.com/free-garmin-gps-maps/

https://hikingguy.com/how-to-hike/creating-a-hike-garmin-gps/


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

This is probably the consummate great divide bike route gps info source Paula and Scott's 2004 GDMBR Trip - GPS Data, Journal, Photos

The Topofusion software is pretty good. Certainly more versatile than Garmin's Basecamp.


----------

